# Anybody recognize this scale?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

```
7   8   9   10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17

E   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   | x | x |   |   |
B   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   | x | x |   | x |
G   | x |   | x |   | x | x |   | x |   |   |   |
D   | x |   | x | x | x | x |   | x |   |   |   |
A   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
E   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
```
This has got me stumped. It's a map of the notes used in the first solo in Comfortably Numb. I can't figure out the scale and the key.

The second solo is easy; it's just a blues in B.

Any clues on the above?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

the first solo is also in Bm, but it's in the D ionian mode (D major, lol). he's really mostly playing arpeggiated chord changes for the first solo. brilliant work... just brilliant.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's written in 2 sharps so it's all basically D major/B minor with some shifting, shall we say, "tonal centers" which give some of it a modal flavour. Judiciously placed slides, passing notes, bends, vibrato, and that groovy (I think) high strung acoustic, just make it all the more elusive.

Killer song.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul...The "bridge guitar solo" which starts with the D major triad (F#, A,D)? The only accidental I see in the lead (other than bends) is a C natural, though the chord progression uses a C major chord a couple of times. Is that where we are?

I was never good at doing Gilmore. As straight forward as his solos can be, and he's not much for speed, I never quite get his subtle and brilliant phrasing. Sure, the Wish You Were Here solo is easy, but others are phrased differently. Such legato and odd timing that sounds great but isn't so 4 square.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I was never good at doing Gilmore. As straight forward as his solos can be, and he's not much for speed, I never quite get his subtle and brilliant phrasing. Sure, the Wish You Were Here solo is easy, but others are phrased differently. Such legato and odd timing that sounds great but isn't so 4 square.


i'm always surprised that people call that lead easy. wish you were here, the intro, is pretty tough to really get that doublestop bend just right. the outro scat work i've seen more than a couple players fall apart right there, live. he's not the fastest, ol' david.. but his bends are very advanced technically. 

of course, i'm a fanboy 

hey you all know there's a signature model gilmour strat coming this year? i can't wait to see it.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah Dave is great. He's held up well, too. Unlike some other Floyd members like <cough> Roger <cough> Waters.


----------

